# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  barajasdemelo

## Iban

¡¡Felicidades desde Coslada!

Qué entrañable.

----------


## Ming

Felicidades desde Sant Cugat, Barcelona.
jeje

Muchas felicidades Barajas ^^
 :O13:

----------


## Magnano

Felicidades desde Cerdanyola (Barcelona)

----------


## Mistico

¡Feliz cumpleaños compañero!!

Un abrazo.

----------


## Tracer

Felicidades y mucha magia!!

----------


## alvarovilla

Felicidades! y que cumplas muchos mas!

----------


## Spes

Muchas Felicidades! Que lo pases muy bien!

----------


## Zamudio

Felicidadeeeeeeees ! Que cumplas muchos más...!!

----------


## barajasdemelo

Muchas gracias a todos
*Iban, Ming y Magnano*, ya os conoceré in person.

----------


## Magnano

> Muchas gracias a todos
> *Iban, Ming y Magnano*, ya os conoceré in person.


Espero tener el gusto muy pronto  :Wink1:

----------


## SERX

Felicidades  :Wink1:  from Catalonia  ! ! !

----------


## pableton

Al mago más elegante...

 :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party: ¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!! :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:

----------


## Pulgas

Felicidades.
No sé muy bien desde donde, porque llevo una semana viajera de verdad.  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Muchas felicidades!

----------


## MagDani

Espero que lo disfrutes.
FELICIDADESS

----------


## Iban

> Muchas gracias a todos
> *Iban, Ming y Magnano*, ya os conoceré in person.


Eh, eh, eh... sin amenazar...

Jejejeje... Cuando eso pase, será un gran momento.

----------


## Ming

Barajas, lo has dicho, eh, ahora ya tendrás que hacerlo  :302: 

Biennnnnnnnn, conoceré a Barajas :-)

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo también te felicito aunque sea tarde. Muy tarde. Muy , muy tarde...

Espero que haber estado de viaje sirva de excusa para "The Godfather"...

Mmm, bueno vale. La próxima vez que nos veamos no te tiro de las orejas, ¡jo!  :Smile1:

----------


## Dieani

Felicidades!!!!

Y que cumplassss muchosss massss!!!!

----------


## barajasdemelo

A los rezagados, tambien muchas gracias.

----------

